# ****Dallas meet on 6/19 (Saturday)****



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

This is an announcement thread for the previously discussed Dallas get-together. Put it on your calendar as it's only a few days away.

*Location*: Bavarian Grill in Plano (www.bavariangrill.com)
*Address*: 221 West Parker Road, Plano, TX (see website for directions)
*Time*: 12:30 pm, 6/19/04, Saturday
*Who*: all are invited

If you're planning to attend, please post here so I can get a head-count for reservation/coordination. Please feel free to invite all interested parties.

I look forward to meeting all you Bimmerfesters.

Ken


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

I will be there.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

I'll be there, 04 330 coupe, ane maybe the wife too in her new 325 if I can drag her out. :thumbup: Seeya there.

Nb


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll be there...short a bmw, but I'll be there.


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

TLudwig said:


> I'll be there...short a bmw, but I'll be there.


Excellent, when are you expecting your car to arrive?

You can take a spin in my Silbergrau coupe to ease your wait... 

Nb


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm there dude :thumbup:


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

Nbtstatic said:


> Excellent, when are you expecting your car to arrive?
> 
> You can take a spin in my Silbergrau coupe to ease your wait...
> 
> Nb


Well, the car just showed up on Owner's Circle as starting production, so my CA says it'll be about a month and a half. With my luck, it'll arrive the day before I have to take the bar exam (July 27-29).

It'll be great to see your car; I like the look with those style 71's. :thumbup:


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

TeamZ4 said:


> I'm there dude :thumbup:


Sweet! Seeya there.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

Dave 330i said:


> It's on my calendar as a maybe. 265 miles from Clear Lake (Houston) to Dallas :eeps:


Only 3 hours... just a quick spin around the block for you Californians.  Come on up. :thumbup:

Ken


----------



## TechnoAg (Sep 25, 2003)

I'll be there.


----------



## glaws (Feb 21, 2002)

Kyyuan, how many can we sit together at this place - I have never been there.


----------



## robj213 (Nov 2, 2002)

I *might* be there.


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

glaws said:


> Kyyuan, how many can we sit together at this place - I have never been there.


I've never been there, either. I did call the restaurant and they said it can easily accomodate more than 20 people in the same seating area.

Based on my count, we now have the following:
- 7 for sure
- 2 maybe

I'll make a reservation, under my name, for 10-12.

Ken


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

kyyuan said:


> I've never been there, either. I did call the restaurant and they said it can easily accomodate more than 20 people in the same seating area.
> 
> Based on my count, we now have the following:
> - 7 for sure
> ...


Hey Ken-

I'm sure you were planning to anyways, but definitely bring your ZHP. I had a couple of tint/clear bra questions and I wanted to check out how yours looked on your car...


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

kyyuan said:


> I've never been there, either. I did call the restaurant and they said it can easily accomodate more than 20 people in the same seating area.
> 
> Based on my count, we now have the following:
> - 7 for sure
> ...


Its a pretty Large place, I've been there a couple of times, we won't have any trouble.

Nb


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

kyyuan said:


> *Location*: Bavarian Grill in Plano (www.bavariangrill.com)
> *Address*: 221 West Parker Road, Plano, TX (see website for directions)
> *Time*: 12:30 pm, 6/19/04, Saturday
> *Who*: all are invited


A reservation for 10 festers, in my name, has been made. If you plan on inviting a few more guests, let me know.

See everyone Saturday.

Ken (for your convenience, here is a description of me: Asian American about 6'1", 210 lbs.)


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

kyyuan said:


> This is an announcement thread for the previously discussed Dallas get-together. Put it on your calendar as it's only a few days away.
> 
> *Location*: Bavarian Grill in Plano (www.bavariangrill.com)
> *Address*: 221 West Parker Road, Plano, TX (see website for directions)
> ...


 I would have loved to come up and meet some of the north Texas 'festers I have not met, but I did not see Haxen on the menu, so it was a no go. j/k

I am sure my car would have loved to have seen its "separated at birth" OB/NB twin brother. 

Next time I will try a little harder to get up there. What we really need is an All Texas Bimmerfest reunion to get all the north (DFW), central (Austin-SA) and southeast (Houston) Texans together.:thumbup:

Y'all need to take plenty of pictures so you can post them and make us feel bad for not attending the get together. Have fun on Saturday. :drink::beerchug:


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> I would have loved to come up and meet some of the north Texas 'festers I have not met, but I did not see Haxen on the menu, so it was a no go. j/k
> 
> I am sure my car would have loved to have seen its "separated at birth" OB/NB twin brother.
> 
> ...


BOOOOO! LoL :rofl:

Hopefully you can come up some other time.

Nb


----------



## kyyuan (Jul 14, 2002)

LDV330i said:


> I would have loved to come up and meet some of the north Texas 'festers I have not met, but I did not see Haxen on the menu, so it was a no go. j/k
> 
> I am sure my car would have loved to have seen its "separated at birth" OB/NB twin brother.
> 
> ...


Don't you people sleep. :eeps:

Louis---Tludwig is coming up. Just come up with him.

An all Texas event would be a riot, but a baby step at a time. :thumbup:

Ken


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

kyyuan said:


> Don't you people sleep. :eeps:


 Sleep? Who has time for that? It doesn't sound like you either.

I promise to be there next time. :thumbup:


----------

